# Der vorläufige EM Kader



## tommie3 (7 Mai 2012)

Joachim Löw (52) hat heute (Montag/12.30 Uhr) im badischen Rastatt seinen vorläufigen EM-Kader benannt. Überraschungen sind die Berufungen von Gündogan und Draxler. Als 4. Torwart ist Gladbachs Marc-Andre ter Stegen dabei.
Löw hat 27 Spieler nominiert. Am 29. Mai muss er den offiziellen Kader für das EM-Turnier vom 8. Juni bis 1. Juli in Polen und der Ukraine melden. Das heißt, dass er Ende Mai vier Spieler aus dem bisherigen Aufgebot streichen muss.
Verfolgen Sie hier die Nominierung im Live-Ticker.
+++ Viele Spieler haben noch kein Turnier gespielt. Die Philosophie habe sich in den letzten zwei Jahren verbessert.
+++ Die Dortmunder Spieler haben bewiesen, dass sie sich beim BVB zu Leistungsträgern entwickelt haben.
+++ Aogo, Träsch und Rolfes fehlen, die in letzter Zeit teilweise noch dabei waren. Rolfes sei immer dabei gewesen, er habe allerdings in der laufenden Saison nicht seine Top-Form gehabt.
+++ Auffällig in der Abwehr: Mit Lahm und Schmelzer sind nur zwei klassische Außenverteidiger dabei. Mit Kapitän Lahm will Löw dann ein abschließendes Gespräch führen und festlegen, ob er rechts oder links spielt.
+++ Wie ist der Stand bei Per Mertesacker? Löw: „Wir waren im ständigen Kontakt. Er hat schon wieder mit der Mannschaft trainiert. Per fliegt mit der Mannschaft am Freitag nach Sardinien. Er muss auf ein Wettkampf-Niveau kommen. Er wird in Sardinien ganz besonders gefordert werden.“
+++ Zur Torwart-Frage: „Wir mussten bedenken, dass Neuer erst mal nicht dabei ist. Ter Stegen hat in seinen jungen Jahren schon eine große Abgeklärtheit. Wir haben noch keine Veranlassung gesehen, uns endgültig festzulegen. In einer Vorbereitung kann immer viel passieren: neue Erkenntnisse, Verletzungen.“
+++ Löw zu Draxler: „Ein Spieler mit enorm viel Potenzial, Stärken im Eins-gegen-Eins, sehr gute Spielintelligenz. Noch nicht diese Konstanz, schulische Verpflichtungen, er könnte ja noch in einem U-Team spielen. Er wird durch die Nominierung einen weiteren Schub bekommen. Sowohl er als auch sein Trainer Huub Stevens haben sich sehr gefreut.“
+++ Angriff: Cacau (VfB Stuttgart), Mario Gomez (Bayern München) und Miroslav Klose (Lazio Rom).
+++ Mesut Özil, Sami Khedira (beide Real Madrid), Toni Kroos, Thomas Müller, Bastian Schweinsteiger (alle Bayern München), Marco Reus (Borussia Mönchengladbach), Mario Götze, Ilkay Gündogan (beide Borussia Dortmund), Sven Bender (Borussia Dortmund), Lars Bender (Bayer Leverkusen), Andre Schürrle (Bayer Leverkusen), Julian Draxler (Schalke 04) und Lukas Podolski (1. FC Köln).
Abwehr: Jerome Boateng, Holger Badstuber, Philipp Lahm (alle Bayern München), Per Mertesacker (FC Arsenal), Mats Hummels (Borussia Dortmund), Benedikt Höwedes (Schalke 04) und Marcel Schmelzer (Borussia Dortmund).
Tor: Manuel Neuer (Bayern München), Marc-Andre ter Stegen (Borussia Mönchengladbach), Tim Wiese (Werder Bremen) und Ron-Robert Zieler (Hannover 96).
+++ Die Spannung steigt. Der Kader wird an die Videowand gebeamt.
+++ Löw identifiziert sich mit den Menschenrechten. Einen Boykott halte er nicht für sinnvoll. Durch die Weltöffentlichkeit könnten die Dinge aber auch mal diskutiert werden.
+++ Zur Situation in der Ukrainer sagt Löw: Der deutsche Fußball stehe für Spaß, Freude, Integration. Man habe sehr junge, aufmerksame Spieler, die die Augen vor gewissen Problemen nicht verschließen. Diese Thematik werde im Mannschaftskreis angesprochen werden. Man werde allerdings nicht als „Weltpolizei“ in die Ukraine reisen.
+++ Man habe viele Workshops gehabt, innerhalb des Trainer-Teams habe ein ständiger Austausch stattgefunden. Natürlich gebe es auch ein Spieler-Profil.
+++ Innerhalb kürzester Zeit müsse man ein Team formen, das zu Spitzenleistungen fähig sein muss.
+++ Die Dortmunder Spieler werden am 15. Mai zur Mannschaft stoßen, die der Bayern erst am 25. Mai. Es sei keine „einfache Situation“, so Löw.
+++ Löw weist noch einmal darauf hin, dass es nicht der endgültige Kader sein wird. 27 Spieler wird er nominieren, 4 Torhüter und 23 Feldspieler.
+++ Das Wort hat der Bundestrainer.
+++ Man sieht noch einmal Bilder aus der EM-Quali.
+++ Es gibt zunächst eine visuelle Einstimmung.
+++ Stenger eröffnet die Pressekonferenz.
+++ N24-Experte Axel Kruse würde die Blockbildung im Nationalteam begrüßen.
+++ Joachim Löw betritt mit Team-Manager Oliver Bierhoff die Bühne. Mit dabei: Pressesprecher Harald Stenger.
+++ Vor der EM bestreitet die deutsche Nationalmannschaft noch zwei Testspiele: am 26. Mai (18.00 Uhr) in Basel gegen die Schweiz und am 31. Mai (20.30 Uhr) in Leipzig gegen Israel.
+++ Weil die Bayern-Stars wegen des Champions-League-Finales (19. Mai) in der Vorbereitung fehlen, beruft Jogi einige zusätzliche Spieler.
+++ Deutschland spielt in der Vorrunde gegen Portugal (9.6.), die Niederlande (13.6.) und Dänemark (17.6.).


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2012)

Auf ein oder zwei Positionen hab ich ne andere Meinung


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Mai 2012)

Ich hätte lieber den Helmes mitgenommen als den Cacau und auch insgesamt sind mir dies mit 3 Stürmer einer zu wenig! 

Aber gut der Jogi wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben wenn auch heute die Millionen Hobby-Bundestrainer in Deutschland sicher teils anderer Meinung sein werden!


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2012)

Genau, drei Stürmer nur, was ist mit Reus?


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (7 Mai 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber den Helmes mitgenommen als den Cacau und auch insgesamt sind mir dies mit 3 Stürmer einer zu wenig!
> 
> Aber gut der Jogi wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben wenn auch heute die Millionen Hobby-Bundestrainer in Deutschland sicher teils anderer Meinung sein werden!



Zur Not kann Poldi ja auch Sturm spielen. Linksaußen habe wir ja einige Alternativen. Allerdings hätte ich auch ehr Helmes oder Kießling als Cacau mitgenommen.


----------



## tommie3 (7 Mai 2012)

Versteh das mit Mertesacker nicht.
Monatelang verletzt und ohne Spielpraxis soll das was werden?
Der war vor seiner Pause schon nicht mehr der sicherste.


----------



## Toolman (7 Mai 2012)

Das halbe Mittelfeld kann ja auch im Sturm spielen (Müller, Reus, Poldi, etc...) das wird kein Problem sein, aber die Cacau-Nominierung versteh ich auch net, wohl ein Schwabenbonus 

Die Abwehr is aber zu dünne. Nur zwei gelernte Außenverteidiger??? Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## congo64 (7 Mai 2012)

Cacau ist mir auch ein Rätsel , ansonsten.....fast erwartet


----------



## MetalFan (7 Mai 2012)

Zum Glück hat er gelernt und den Aogo nicht nominiert!!!
Nur zwei "richtige" AVs - naja...


----------



## Sachse (7 Mai 2012)

vergesst Boateng nicht, falls Lahm links spielen sollte, kann er recht spielen, Innen Merte + Badstuber


----------



## congo64 (7 Mai 2012)

TheGreatOne schrieb:


> Die Abwehr is aber zu dünne. Nur zwei gelernte Außenverteidiger??? Wie soll das gehen?



Wir stürmen alles in Grund und Boden - da brauchen wir keine Abwehr 
Und die besten Torhüter haben wir sowieso :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (7 Mai 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> vergesst Boateng nicht, falls Lahm links spielen sollte, kann er recht spielen, Innen Merte + Badstuber


----------



## tommie3 (8 Mai 2012)

Was schätzt ihr wen Löw am 29.05 aus dem Kader streicht?
Ich tippe auf:Wiese,Mertesacker,Draxler,L.Bender


----------



## Toolman (8 Mai 2012)

Gündogan, Draxler, Zieler und nen Bender, denke Lars. Von der Abwehr kann der keinen wegschicken, sind eh schon zu wenige!


----------



## Jockel111 (9 Mai 2012)

Selten so viel Übereinstimmung erlebt. Die Überraschung Draxler ist nicht wirklich Überrachend.
Lediglich die Außenverteidigerpositionen scheinen mir bei genauem hinsehen etwas dünn besetzt.
Aber auch hier muss man akzeptieren, dass die Liga nicht mehr hergibt.


----------



## tommie3 (9 Mai 2012)

Da war ja auch noch ein Jantschke im Gespräch,wäre mit Sicherheit sinnvoller gewesen als mit einem langzeitverletzten einen Kaderplatz zu besetzen.
Aber der Löw wird schon wissen was er macht.


----------



## Max100 (9 Mai 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Genau, drei Stürmer nur, was ist mit Reus?



Von den vielen Mittelfeldspielern können ja einige im Sturm eingesetzt werden, trotzdem hätte ich den Helmes mitgenommen, vielleicht müssen wir ja auch mal kontern?


----------



## tommie3 (10 Mai 2012)

Mit dem Mittelfeld steht ja wohl alles auf Kontern!
Powerplay ist da angesagt!


----------



## desisfad (21 Juni 2012)

Julian Draxler wäre super gewesen


----------



## tommie3 (28 Juni 2012)

Gegen Italien mit Schweinsteiger spielen ist ok.
Aber im Finale kannst den Vergessen,der scheisst sich vor den Spaniern wie gewohnt in die Hose.Da muss Götze oder Kroos ran!Je nachdem was Löw vorhat.Abwarten oder sofort voll drauf und das Deutsche Spiel aufzwingen.


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

Super Kader


----------

